# Razer Deathadder 2013 Treiber gesucht? Wo runterladen?



## Watnloshier (21. März 2013)

Ich finde die Treiber für die Razer Deathadder 2013 nicht, auf der offizielen Seite scheint es die nicht (mehr) zu geben.

Weiss einer weiter?


----------



## harl.e.kin (21. März 2013)

Soweit mir bekannt gibt's doch nur noch diese synapse 2.0 und da sind doch alle Razergeräte includiert.


----------



## Painkiller (21. März 2013)

Nicht alle. Die Razer Mamba zum Beispiel nicht. 


Bitte sehr:

Razer Gaming-Mäuse: Software Unterstützen - Synapse 2.0 - Razer DE


----------



## X2theZ (21. März 2013)

hmm. komisch. keine ahnung, warum der treiber nicht einzeln verfügbar ist. 
für die 3.5g-edition gibts firmware sowie treiber sepparat zum herunterladen. echt seltsam.

hast du synapse 2.0 installiert. darüber kannst du den aktuellen für die 2013er auf jeden fall laden.*** Support[/url]


----------

